# Emersed HC Fungus problem



## brentling (Sep 26, 2008)

I have been growing HC emersed for about 6-7 weeks and it has gone quite well, up until this last week. I have kept water in the tank up to the level of the substrate (Turface MVP). The substrate dried out just a bit, now I have white fungus (kind of spider webby) that has taken out 2 clumps of HC. I am concerned that it will spread. The HC is growing with Glosso, Crypts and Lobelia cardinalis short form and all are doing great with the exception of the fungus. My thinking is to flood the tank a bit and drown the fungus, but I thought I'd check with y'all first. The HC seems well rooted now and has spread significantly. Any suggestions?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The fix is easier than you think.

Submerse the emersed growth for 2-3 days. Just enough water to cover the tops of the plants. Done.

The fungus will periodically appear. First it will not be visible but the plants will not grow very well seemingly for no reason. That's because the fungus is probably on the roots.

A preventative measure that I ended up doing was to sumberse the emersed culture for 2-3 days every say 10 or so days. That way you never get fungus.

Xema thought that submersing spreads the fungus because the fungus or its spores float. I don't think so. Plus there are no chemicals you can use against it.

--Nikolay


----------



## brentling (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you. This makes sense to me. Hopefully, I'll have water and fish in the tank pretty soon. I appreciate your advice.



niko said:


> The fix is easier than you think.
> 
> Submerse the emersed growth for 2-3 days. Just enough water to cover the tops of the plants. Done.
> 
> ...


----------

